# How Cadet drill differs from Reg Force drill     SPLIT - Chill out!



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Everyone, CF and cadets, all elements, is supposed to be taking their basic drill from CFP 201.  There are certainly some cadet units who are teaching parts of it wrong, but there's no all-encompassing "cadet drill" that differs from "CF drill", nor are there differences in drill between cadet elements.  (Further, there are some CF units whose drill also deviates from what's correct by the book, so neither cadets nor the CF have the market cornered on creative drill.)
> 
> If you've seen air cadets drill differently from sea cadets then what you're seeing is a difference in unit practice, not element practice.  The same is true if you see army cadets and an air force squadron drilling differently -- it's in the unit, or possibly the summer training centre or CF school, but not the element or the fact that one is a cadet unit and the other an air force unit.
> 
> ...



You need to take the topic title of this thread to heart -- you have got to be one of the most tightly wound individuals I've ever had the pleasure of exchanging with ...

Did you miss the part where I said ... "been there, done that (the cadet drill)"??

I experienced it, so did pretty much every other cadet I know who did a RegF basic course ...

Oh ... and just so there's absolutely zero question -- I had some pretty fine drill training too ( )... but cadets do stand out like a sore thumb in Basic and it's not because their drill is pretty I can assure you of that.

(pic included just to make everyone feel better and not singled out ...  :)


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Jan 2008)

Vern:

You've aged well.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Vern:
> 
> You've aged well.



Thanks ...

and I can still see the _humour_ in life.


----------



## Loachman (3 Jan 2008)

She's aged?


----------



## Loachman (3 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> and I can still see the _humour_ in life.



You *cause* the humour in life, or at least a goodly chunk of it.


----------



## medaid (3 Jan 2008)

Vern... did you just take that picture? Steal a green beret and pinned a RCR capbadge to it?


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> you have got to be one of the most tightly wound individuals I've ever had the pleasure of exchanging with ...



Once the discussion sinks to the _ad hominem_ level there's probably nothing more I can contribute to it, beyond saying that my experience is obviously different from yours.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Once the discussion sinks to the _ad hominem_ level there's probably nothing more I can contribute to it, beyond saying that my experience is obviously different from yours.



Ad hominem. (The use of this  --- here we go again ...)  :

Nope -- not here -- not yet. 

You were inferring that some of us (as in me being one) were needlessly slamming the cadets and even went so far to bring the CDS into it ...

 :

Do you have an ounce of humour in you anywhere? Do you ever crack a smile once in a while? Sometimes, you just need to sit back and "Chill Out!" like the topic title said ...

The rest of us saw the humour (and the advice) ... including the "rockpainters" mentioned in the thread, including other 'former cadets and CIC Officers" in the thread ...

Your defence of the CCM is good -- it's just not always warranted; despite what you like to think.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Vern... did you just take that picture? Steal a green beret and pinned a RCR capbadge to it?



No theft was required. That's me in the flesh ... that was my cap badge. (Note the lovely dress standard of wearing a single gold earring centered in the 3rd hole up in each ear ... -- I suspect I caused the Dress Reg change to the current "one gold stud centered in the _lobe_ of the ear."  

Extras -- are my domain.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2008)

Argonaut Delta coy 1981?you were the love of the week third week in. or the forth not sure .


----------

